# Generac PP5000T STATOR REPLACEMENT



## Woody Edwards (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a Generac PP5000T which runs but doesn't produce any current. I was told the "field coil has an open circuit" I assume that is the same as a stator but I can't locate a replacement. Can the stator be repaired? Any ideas other than junking the whole thing?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@Woody: I to experienced the "Not available parts" problem on a failed Generac. 
I got caught in a change over cycle at Generac and any online part was priced far beyond reasonable. 
While in use the house lamps went to very bright.
I quickly shut down the Generac. 
Later I checked the 120 volts which was at 165 volts.
The over voltage wiped out my furnace board and a few minor items.
The failed voltage regulator was on line for $900.00 to $1200. which was the value of the older generator that I had been dependent on for emergency power.
Weeks passed and I finally decided to junk it and replace the generator because it failed during a peak outage time.
Local trees were falling like tooth picks and the weather was very cold.
My wife was not in the least happy that we were without power when the generator was needed.
Later I discovered that the mystery part was available only thru an authorized repair shop.
It was my mistake thinking I could find a part without checking a repair shop.
Good luck finding a part or getting help fixing the PP5000T.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Never ever buy a price point product.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I also have a PP5000T generator which has a Generac brushless alternator and is powered by a Tecumseh HM100 engine. It's 28 years old and still runs strong.


I'm not sure which engine your generator has but one option would be to purchase a new generator head providing the engine is in good condition and the tapered shaft of engine matches that of the new alternator? The link below is for a tapered shaft 5000 watt gen head.



https://www.brandnewengines.com/S16...pQp4_ywe1NIXGHgOsU2U1ZYyMWtUAlysaArz9EALw_wcB


Hope this helps!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the newer gens do better on fuel!!
and most are a chonda style (Chinese honda clone)
for a 800.00 new gen...
used it is worth 400.00 (1/2 of new)
so I would say replace it with a newer unit!!
and save up for a good unit!! the low cost units are just that... disposable!

and yes you can find a gen head for not too much money these days!!
if it was a honda engine I would say do a head!!
but on the others...
replace the gen with a gen that has a honda motor!!
the fuel consumption is close to 1/2 of the other old brands!! 

if you need 240 volt do a honda eu7000is...


----------

